# Stopped for 'illegal' number plate :(



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

Got stopped tonight by the Rozzers cos my number plate is illegal apparently..
£30 fine and gotta get it fixed...in 14days . Is it really illegal i thought you were allowed smaller font sizes and that on jap import.. they did mutter something about character spacing.. I dont mind if its a fair cop but if it isnt that will annoy me. Pic of my plate can be found here...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/91941-nw-meet-sunday-16th-march-helsby-arms-2.html 6th post down N3** **M.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Sorry to hear that mate, you are allowed a smaller plate & letters however the font doesn't look standard if im honest  

- Kevin.


----------



## TJW964 (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks like a fair cop to me. Letters don't look standard and spacing is def wrong. Sorry mate. 

I am planning to change mine to a private plate soon, so hope I don't get any similar problems. Keep smiling.


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

arw well cest la vie, as long as i can get a small plate made up legally that fits in the R33 numberplate surround Im not that bothered. Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

chaz_r33_gtr said:


> arw well cest la vie, as long as i can get a small plate made up legally that fits in the R33 numberplate surround Im not that bothered. Thanks for the advice guys


It won't fit in a one line text format as you have a full 7 digit number plate.
The recess is not wide enough to accommodate, there is a way that you could make a one line text format plate fit by filling the recess in with a flat piece of plastic then sticking the wider plate on the top making it stick to a flat surface.
Or just have the bigger 2 line text plate i'm afraid...unless you feel rich & buy a private plate?

Hope this helps your choose what you're going to do?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Min'es on the splitter, motorbike sized letters. Not been stopped yet (touch wood, lol):


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Have a read :wavey: 

I carry a copy in my car  

The Road Vehicles (Display of Registration Marks) (Amendment) Regulations 2002


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Have a look at the blue GTR a few pics below your one on the thread you quoted above, the P reg one, that's what you need. It's using the smaller plate and smaller sized letters as allowed in the document above, you're allowed a smaller plate to fit the recess. You might be lucky and get all your characters in, although all your characters are "fat", you need a "1" somewhere  

Your current one has the wrong thickness of font and the N and M are too close to the edges.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

bad luck chaz, just on about this were we not sunday?..
got mine from craigplates, but only have 6 digits.


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

whats the smallest size plate/font you can have on an import, front and back, anyone know?

also, does the cars registration year make a difference to the above?


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

mines placed on my dash with half the lettering covered. bought the car with it like it but not fixed it lol

"honest guv, it was well loose 5 mins ago so thought id rescue it and fit it when i get home"

but in honesty i think "**** you goverment *****, you aint tracking me round london" lol


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

tuRBy said:


> whats the smallest size plate/font you can have on an import, front and back, anyone know?
> 
> also, does the cars registration year make a difference to the above?


See Alan's post above  

The link contained in that post takes you straight to the rules, section 14a is the one you're after


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

tuRBy said:


> whats the smallest size plate/font you can have on an import, front and back, anyone know?
> 
> also, does the cars registration year make a difference to the above?



Click my post link above and it will tell you................................


----------



## DeanN (Jun 2, 2007)

I carry a copy of this one in my car, it specifically mentions "restricted space on imports"

http://www.dvla.gov.uk/media/pdf/leaflets/displayofnumberplates.pdf


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

You need a smaller registration, just 5 or 6 digits.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

I've got 7 digits on motor cycle plates, took a while for the garage to make, and the price reflected the time taken!
you can get a frame that will fit your plate on the side away from the intercooler so you can use horrible big UK plates, go to RHD Japan, or use the stick on one on the splitter,

I hear Halfords make small plates, motor bike size, that will fit in the normal place, 
Middlehurst made the ones on my last car and I never had any trouble, they were quite smart, give them a ring.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

interesting they weren't worried about the plate size, more the letter spacing, that's handy for all of us using small plates.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

I think they should bring back hanging for this heinous crime you have commited :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot 

WTF have they nothing better to do, another shot in the foot for the muppets in blue

Yes your characters are not exactly as they should be, but they dont read something completely different either, and are crystal clear!!!
Unlike some of the registrations I see floating around
With 5's looking like s's, and one's made into L's etc
A bout of common sense should have prevailed, with a warning

Most probably got a fine due to the car you were driving       
And the wan... oh sorry I mean police officer must have been on one

Why dont you go and police something other than motorists, you complete waste of spaces :banned: :banned: :banned: :banned: :banned: :banned: :banned:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

No dung flung there. Just talked. lol


chaz_r33_gtr, This one's yours?










Here's mine with 5 letters and the legal minimum size and spacing on the same size plate. The difference is very obvious.










There's a bit of a crack down on this at the moment I believe. All to with ANPR.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

mole your car is too clean


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

lol, very old photograph. The front end is covered in stone chips now and it only gets washed when Scott at Abbey does it.


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

ITSt said:


> See Alan's post above
> 
> The link contained in that post takes you straight to the rules, section 14a is the one you're after




cheers alan and ITSt :thumbsup:


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Sorry to hear it. 

Just noticed your location. I got pulled 2 weeks ago in my GT4, by a traffic cop in a marked X5 motorway patrol car in Leigh from the Eccles station. I got pulled on an A road through Leigh centre though.
He spotted me driving towards him on a quiet sunday, and I knew as soon as I saw him I'd had it.

Saw him put his brake lights on in my mirror, and then he started doing a 'U' turn. As I was going around a bend at the time, I knew there where a few estates around the bend... but just as I was turning up one to avoid getting pulled, he came around the corner and spotted me. :nervous: 

He pulled me over, and asked if I knew why he'd pulled me... to which I said no (Probably knew I was talking shit). He said 'Do you know your front number plates illegal', and I said no. He then got a ruler out of his pocket, and a digi-cam... and took some measurements and pictures (Including one of the front of the whole car), and then proceeded to waste my time questioning me in the back of the X5.

What a complete and utter waste of time! He did however only give me a form which I had to get stamped by an MOT approved garage, and then had to send it off to them within 14 days. I didn't get a fine though for some strange reason. (Letters where only 5cm tall  :chairshot ).

Don't know if it's the same bloke who pulled you? I know another chap with a GT4 who got pulled by the same bloke, so seems he likes pulling up fast cars.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

whilst we are at it then....is this legal?????
never been pulled yet, keep those cozza's away from me :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan 

and the characters are the correct size etc according to this anyhow....

Character Height
64mm
Character Width
44mm
Character Stroke
10mm
Space between characters
10mm


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Have a read :wavey: 

I carry a copy in my car  

The Road Vehicles (Display of Registration Marks) (Amendment) Regulations 2002


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

whoflungdung said:


> whilst we are at it then....is this legal?????
> never been pulled yet, keep those cozza's away from me :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan


I would say you would might fall foul of these paragraphs :

_(f) the width of a margin between the mark and the top and lateral sides of the registration plate must be not less than 5 millimetres.

(g) the space between the bottom of the mark and the bottom of the registration plate must be not less than 13 millimetres; but, within that space, the space between the bottom of the mark and the top of the name and postcode of the person by whom the plate was supplied must be not less than 5 millimetres."_


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

When I got stopped 3 weeks ago for small number plate ,I was not even given a choice of having the number plate changed in 14 days ,just hit with a £30.00 fine .Makes you a bit pissed off with all the chav wagons and gippo shite heaps on the road and you get done for a small plate by an arrogent WPC


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

dont want to sound patronising,but why do people want to have illigal plates ,your allowed to have two and a half inch smaller font,which makes the plate smaller anyway,its not as if your thrashing your car round and it,s affecting the cooling of the engine,many of us track day our cars and coolings not a problem,your just asking for trouble with some plates,i spotted a r33 today near mesham and the small number plate was just a joke,people put these stupid little plates on the moen there being picked on by the police what do people expect ????


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I expect some people to at least clean their cars ,lost count of the number of times I have been behind cars that have plates so dirty you cant read a single letter of them ,I suspect some folk leave them like that on purpose


----------

